# PATTAYA | Grande Caribbean Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Grande Caribbean Pattaya*

Fast forward 9 short months since the launch of Atlantis and buyers will find that the building has sold out over 900 of its 1000 units. The developer has prepared Grande Caribbean as the logical progression from the Atlantis condominium development in Jomtien.


----------

